# 4/2/20 Flatheads



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught a few bream yesterday and set out 10 bush hooks last night. I caught 2 about 7 or 8 pounds. I lost a sure nuff good'un last night...it straightened the hook.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get Down!!!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Good for you. Nice flats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice work Russ!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I set 25 bush hooks tonight. Used minnows and mullet for bait. Only caught 1 blue before I left for the night.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I hope that you get'em in the morning Billy !


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Caught 2 nice ones. Nephew set down river and caught 6. They just didn't bite. Oh well that is typical for me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Never seen a catfish climb a tree befur, pretty impressive.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s funny. Tree cat. Nice job.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If we could only get them to eat squirrels.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess I am old school, but I hang the fish on a nail to skin them. PK how many did you end up with? My catch ratio was way less than 50% so I assume that I don't know what I am doing. Just an old river raper.


----------



## Biscuit32533 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking good brother 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Billy I set 10 lines and caught 2....so I guess that I'm sitting at 20%.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That's better than me. Set 25 and caught 2. At least those 2 were good sized ones.


----------

